# Goats for you to borrow...



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just putting out a feeler and wondering if anyone thinks somebody would even be interested in borrowing my packers for the summer. I'm going to Mongolia for two months in the summer 2014 as part of campaign donating 30 motorcycles to park rangers at an important ancient lake there and to help raise money and awareness for the national park (Lake Hovsgol - the bikes are only a small part of the campaign).

I can find people to come by and feed and take care of my three goats, but they will be BORED TO DEATH if they are just left in their pen for two months. So I'd rather them go spend the summer with people who will take them for hikes. They are CL/CAE negative, but I'd be willing to get them tested again for potential borrower's peace of mind. One will be 6, the other over 3 by summer, and the youngest 2 1/2. They've all packed (the younger ones light stuff) and camped - they follow well, stay in camp at night and highline and cross water.

I'm even willing to let them go early, like in the spring if potential borrower wants to get more familiar with them before packing. Or let borrower keep them the whole summer. I'd be willing to deliver them if it weren't too terribly far. Anyhow, it's just an idea - not for my sake, but for theirs! (and kind borrower only, like disciplining them is fine, but not overloading them or neglecting them).

oh - here's a link to the Mongolia ride facebook page - the actual website will be up soon. https://www.facebook.com/bluewavesglobalcampaign


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been to Mongolia. I loved it. Sure wish I had been able to stay longer.

The goats there will be a little disappointing compared to our big handsome goats... well. For that matter their horses are too (But dont call them ponies!)

I really wish I had been able to get up to the reindeer herders. I'd love to travel the country on a mountain bike someday. I'd definitely want to stay with a family for a while or rent a ger (yurt) out in the grasslands and see how its done out there. They're amazingly authentic there even despite the Chinese goods they have access to now. They still wear the long sleeve coats and mostly live in gers and all that.

Here's a pic of the old horseman that led us around one day.










You're going to have a great time. Just make sure you dont end up in a situation where you have to eat the local food without a backup snack ;o)


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I hear the food isn't so good, but I've been fascinated with that region for a long time... Great photo. I can't wait!


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

*Need a summer job*

To bad your not closer. I could put those boys to work all summer._ I walk my boys down to the Snake River every day for forage and excersize. Even with day light savings time I throw on the head lamp and we go. I live a stones throw away from the Lewis and Clark trail where the Snake meets the Columbia. I have enough free food and forage for five hundred goats. My goats dont get bored and look forward to our daily hike. They run to the gate when I walk out of the shop with the lead ropes. _

_Those are fine looking boys. Good luck with finding a good sitter. Hope they dont have to stay home all summer. _

_"Long Live The Pack Goat"_

_Curtis King Burbank WA._


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Curtis,

Well, that would be just what they need! Funny because one of them came from Trinity Pack Goats, so it'd be like going home for him  Honestly I'll keep you in mind. I hope to be able to work something out closer, but I also have to find someone to take my dog, and if I can get my sister near Portland to do that (she lives in the country with a huge fenced yard and two dogs) I might be willing to make a trip out there with them. My animals mean a lot to me so I am willing to go out of my way. Thanks for the offer, I'll see what develops over the next few months and be in touch.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Where are you located? If I could see the test results, and be provided with food, they could probably come stay here if you are too far to feed them every day. I'd love to take them for walks and hikes! I really want to train one of my goats to pack and this would be perfect!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Neat pics. 

Hope you can find someone to take the goats.


----------

